# Goofing around in the backyard



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Just a couple of random shots from last weekend and today of "the bean" (yeah thats what I call her - Saleenie Beanie...) in the yard. 









Not realy what the tunnel is for.... 










Attack Poodles!!


Guess she learned the tunnel.... I tried to warn Mr. Wonderful to move... LoL.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*More*









Catching some shade










Standing like a pretty poodle (birdwatching)










Nope, this is MY kong Mister!!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

She has such a pretty face.
Jazz must like having another spoo to play with.
They always seem to gravitate towards their own.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_In the second pic it looks like Jazz is going to eat Saleen's face off. LOL We noticed that the poodles do gravitate toward their own. It's kind of weird how that happens. 

Looks like your getting ready to do some planting. We're still waiting for the rest of our snow to melt! __:sad: __I think I'm jealous. _


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yup, those two rose trees that I just HAD to have and paid quite a bit for and now I can't figure out where to put them ROFL. I have pics of whats already planted and blooming in the general chat section. 

All the dogs seem more than happy to help us dig up the yard LoL


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Cute pics!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, WonderPup, looks like Saleen has grown a lot. She's so pretty, and looks like she is getting more silver too. Cute how your pups lay in their agility tunnel. Oh, and by the way, how did your new fish (froggie pond) turn out?


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Great pics Wonderpup, Beanie seems to be growing up so fast and looks like her and Jazz are great mates.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Wow, WonderPup, looks like Saleen has grown a lot. She's so pretty, and looks like she is getting more silver too. Cute how your pups lay in their agility tunnel. Oh, and by the way, how did your new fish (froggie pond) turn out?


I have noticed her coat begining to have a little bit of a blue-ish cast to it, so I guess thats some of the silver comming in? Other than that I am surprised that she isn't lighter, guess I though she would turn faster? I dunno, her feet are still really dark - which is good for her because it takes mommy longer to notice she's been in the flower beds LoL. 

The pond isn't finished, we haven;t been able to do much work on it at all with all the rain.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Awsome shots I love them all. I really wanted a parti for my third and final spoo but these silvers are starting to win my heart as well.
NO I MUST NOT HAVE 4 DOGS if I say it enough will I believe it LOL


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

HAHA the first picture is so cute ! I wish I had a yard !!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*Hahaha*



Mandycasey'smom said:


> Awsome shots I love them all. I really wanted a parti for my third and final spoo but these silvers are starting to win my heart as well.
> NO I MUST NOT HAVE 4 DOGS if I say it enough will I believe it LOL


Yeah hubby tried to tell me I didn't need another dog either, and advised me to repeat it to myself before bed... you see how well that worked out LoL.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> Awsome shots I love them all. I really wanted a parti for my third and final spoo but these silvers are starting to win my heart as well.
> NO I MUST NOT HAVE 4 DOGS if I say it enough will I believe it LOL


LOL Hubby said no more than two dogs. Well, I have three and I keep telling myself that is enough...I hope it works.lol

Saleen has grown and looks lighter in the face. Very pretty. I agree, awesome shots. Your back yard is so nice, I would love to sit out there, have a glass of ice tea and watch the dogs play.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Great pics of spoos having fun. I love the one of Saleen laying in the tunnel. Looks like she is getting comfy with it and you won't have any problems sending her through it, great way to get them accustomed to the "scary tunnel thing"....lol.

AND, look at that GREEN GRASS under their feet... man am I jealous! *chants* I want green, I want green, I want green.....
It is only low 30's and raining and chilly and cold and miserable here!!! Saw my first Robins out in my yard this morning... I feel bad for them out in that yuck!!

Glad to see you and your dogs are enjoying green growing stuff.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I think I am missing out I only have two dogs! Been trying to talk myself out of a third lately as T's breeder is expecting a litter early May from T's sire which may, just may have silvers. Haven't even broached the subject with the OH, haven't put my name down with the breeder either so the pups may all be spoken for. Trying to keep this my little day dream but every now and then I come up with perfectly valid reasons as to why I should get another.

Repeat to self "No more dogs, no more dogs, no more dogs" - yep that didn't work :biggrin:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Blue Fox said:


> I think I am missing out I only have two dogs! Been trying to talk myself out of a third lately as T's breeder is expecting a litter early May from T's sire which may, just may have silvers. Haven't even broached the subject with the OH, haven't put my name down with the breeder either so the pups may all be spoken for. Trying to keep this my little day dream but every now and then I come up with perfectly valid reasons as to why I should get another.
> 
> Repeat to self "No more dogs, no more dogs, no more dogs" - yep that didn't work :biggrin:


_LOL Spoospirit repeats to self "No more dogs, no more dogs, no more dogs". I would love to have one more poodle puppy, pure white. Hubby would kill me! _


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I know for a fact there will be no convincing if I don't get Mandy to stop barking whenever he comes in the room.

I plan to train allspring and summer with hopes of saying lets try another in the fall before snow flys again.

YIKES we got snow today I am ready for warm wind and sun to get outside tiring them out.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Good luck with your plan. The more, the merrier. Right?

We got snow also today and yesterday. It's that crazy time of year. We were outside in our short sleeve shirts last week and now we are hunkered down in the house again. The dogs are getting cabin fever and it's getting harder to keep them entertained. I shaved their feet and can't leave them out long for play time. Why, I even found one of my horses in the shelter today. They never go in there even in a snow storm. I am in Vermont. Where are you?

OK, repeat after me. Summer is coming, summer is coming, summer IS coming! LOL_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Hey!!! Shhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know how hot it gets here in Summer?! Holy cow, don't rush that. How about enternal spring?? Can we hope for that instead maybe??

Speaking of cold.... sheesh, all that planting we did because winter was over and spring was here and all.... NOPE. The weather forcast below freezing, 30 degrees tonight and tomarrow. We brought in everything that wasnt already in the ground and covered what we could but alot of the plants are on their own. Darn! It's like god just said, Hahahahaha Thanks for playing!!!! 
Right now the temp gauge is reading 45 degrees...


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I am close to Niagara Falls Canada and we actually have a couple inches of fresh white stuff on ground. Dogs want to go run but wow would they be a mess after that one.
Maybe before I go to work then they can go right to crates and smell all day while I gone and be dry when I get back.
Snow tires were taken off car last Friday LOL Thankfully daughters still has hers on as she moved back to town for 4 months and drives 90 minutes to work and back now.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

As pretty as I bet the snow is I am glad I am not you! I'm a weenie when it comes to cold lol. This morning when I got up the temp was 40*, I thought to myself, "OMG!!! it really really really COLD!!!" LoL, probably isn't cold to you though lol. 

I can't imagine Jazz and snow.... Oh what a mess we would have


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_


Mandycasey'smom said:



Snow tires were taken off car last Friday LOL Thankfully daughters still has hers on as she moved back to town for 4 months and drives 90 minutes to work and back now.

Click to expand...

Oh, boy! Snow tires off?! That would be asking for trouble here. We never take them off until the end of May. Even then there is no guarantee that a freak storm won't hit us. We had 18" of the lovely, white stuff several years ago on May 30th. It was quite a shock and as I was driving a school bus in the mountains at the time, it was quite a tense day as well. 

Wonderpup - at this point, I consider 45 degrees to be a heat wave. LOL. After I acclimate in the fall, I can go outside for short periods like pottying the pups in 30 degree weather. It all depends on what is going on with the wind and humidity. I have seen warm 30 degree days and freezing cold 50 degree days. 

I can't wait to get up to a nice, warm 50 degree day again so I can go horseback riding and bring my spoos!! _


----------

